# 68 Charger



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Between the charger and the trailer I think tis is one of my best builds.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice Mope! Galaxie trailer?

Mo


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

I would like to see some closer shots of the Charger. Looks real nice


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

71 Charger 500 said:


> Nice Mope! Galaxie trailer?
> 
> Mo


Yes. Great job.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

1970AMX said:


> I would like to see some closer shots of the Charger. Looks real nice


Give me about 3 minutes.


----------



## ewaskew (Nov 16, 2011)

I like this build a lot Thundercat.
It came out very nice and clean.
Do you have a truck for that trailer?
Earl


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

ewaskew said:


> I like this build a lot Thundercat.
> It came out very nice and clean.
> Do you have a truck for that trailer?
> Earl


Yes. Kevin VanDams Chevy Silverado. And thanks buddy.


----------

